# Help with Severum tank mates for 100g



## jayce (May 1, 2013)

I recently ( a few months ago) started up a tank, I let the LFS choose out the stockign to start it with and they did a mix of African Cichlids with 3 gold severums and 2 blood parrots, recently we have found out that the overflow box to my wetdry system has pulled away from the back and therefore the tank needs to be emptied out and totally restocked. While at first I really wanted african cichlids the most pretty of the mix I had seemed to always be hiding back in there caves unless it was feeding time, the only one that ever came out on any regularness was the blue dolphin and every once in a while the blue yellow peacock. Through the last couple months I noticed how truly interactive the severums and bloodparrots are with guests, this has made it abundantly clear that as long as this tank is a display for the hotel I dont think the African cichlids are going to be the choice to restock it with the fish credit I get from the LFS (though I love the african cichlids I think thats more of a test to run for my home tank then a public display tank). I definately want to keep at least 1-2 of the severums and 1-2 of the bloodparrots, I have also though of getting a blue acara to keep some blue in the tank. I would like the opinions on Green terrors, Oscars, or any other colorful additions, Im looking to try to put a full spectrum of color that will really show in the tank and not just hide under the rocks and wood all day.

Right now the tank was set up for African Cichlid's, it was set up with some driftwood, fake plants, lace rock, and an Aragonite sand bed. The ph off just a normal water fill usually hangs around 8.0-8.2 I think that means I would probably need to lower it with a buffer though I have noticed that the severums health has not been effected and they are starting to color up with the red with no signs of weakness (*** had 3 african cichlids die due to a saturation of nitrates since I was paying a LFS to clean our tank and they had a bout of personel issues that caused it to not be taken care of for almost 2 months, partially my fault but I wanted to show them the errors I found in the tank and learn how to take care of this large tank before I broke something and they blamed me for the tanks issues even though they set it all up and were payed well to do so.) Basically Im just wondering do I need to lower the PH? If so where do I need to keep it at?

Also while Im here, the local fish store has claimed that 80ppm nitrates reading was not that high, everything *** learned from my smaller class of tanks (this is my first above 40 gallons) is that anything over 20 is bad for your fish, which is true? Is this a saltwater truth vs freshwater truth?


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Electric Blue Jack Dempsey!


----------



## jayce (May 1, 2013)

Well done some research while waiting for replies here and came down with a list

1 Veiltail or Red Tiger oscar
1 Gold severum
1 banded leporinus
1 Blood parrot, Green Severum, or Jack dempsey
6 buenos aires or Red eye tetras.

If thats not too much overstocking I might like to add either a clown loach or throw in one of the blood parrot, green severum or jack dempsey whichever doesn't get in the original grouping


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I wouldn't put an oscar in a 100g with the other fish. They're fairly aggressive, even in much larger tanks. If you like the red I would look into rotkeil severums. They get a beautiful, deep orange-red behind the head/gills when they mature. I would get a small group of juveniles and let them grow out, then keep a pair and sell or trade off the rest. Aside from that I would add some larger tetras, like bleeding hearts, or columbian if you want some blue/green, top it off with a few BNP and a pair of angels if you'd like, and maybe a few clown loaches, though I wouldn't suggest it.


----------

